# Fischerprüfung in Brandenburg



## Bastelbubbi (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu im Forum und wollte fragen welche nützliche unterlagen (Bücher,Internetseiten)gibt es, um für die Fischerprüfung zu üben?
Habe schon gegoogelt und nichts brauchbares außer Onlineprüfungen gefunden.

So weit ich weis braucht man in Brandenburg keine Praktische Prüfung. Stimmt das?

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen würdet.#6

mfg Markus#h


----------

